# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn in de linkerbuikflank buikspier?

## geertstevie

hoi mijn naam is geert en sedert een kleine twee jaar sukkel ik met een zeer vervelende pijn in mijn linker buikflank heeft veel mee van pijn zoals je milit die steekt alsook heb je de indruk dat het bepaalde organen zijn.Na talrijke ct scans en echo's van de buik was er echter niks te vinden.Een iets ontdekte de internist en dat was ter hoogte zon 1,5cm links van de navel te drukken met vinger en samen gepaard met de been omhoog te tillen in liggende houding dan kon er een zeer sterke en hevige pijn uitgelokt worden .Dan maar eerst bij wijze van proef een paar cc lidocaine ingespoten om tijdelijk te verdoven wat telkens geen resultaat gaf tot pijn vermindering gaf.Dan maar naar de pijnkliniek
dan eerst een proefblokade op DRG T10 links er van uitgaande dat deze zenuw het probleem is.Deze proefblokade gaf een redelijk gunstig resultaat gedurende een tweetal maanden.,dan kwam de pijn terug en nog werden een tweetal behadelingen uitgevoerd maar telkens zonder resultaat.Dan maar op consultatie bij een neurochirug die via een nmr een vernauwing wert vastgesteld ter hoogte van TH10 een spinaaal stenose en er wert nu een maand terug overgegaan tot een decompresieve laminectomie th10 hopend dat dit het pijn probleem zou oplossen daar het ook een beetje in de zone lag vooraf werdt er mijn wel duidelijk gezegd door de chirurg dat hij niet kon garanderen dat her pijn probleem zou zijn opgelost en inderdaad de pijn is gebleven neem nu terug contramal druppels om de pijn een beetje te verzachten ben nu deze week bij een osteopaat geweest en ook hij paste drukte weer met een vinger in die pijn zone naast de navel en lokte ook weer hevige pijn uit .Zhij vertelde me dat hij wxaarschijnlijk het probleem zou kunnen oplossen voor die hevige uitstralingspijn in mijn linker buik flank.Zij dat dit probleem veel bij voetballers voorkomt na zijn eerste behandeling van deze week die in feite maar een 10 tal min duurde door die plaat een beetje te manipuleren is de pijn nu na drie dagen nog heviger geworden hopelijk heeft hij het bij hejuiste eind nu donderdag met ik terug voor nieuwe behandeling is reeds een lijdensweg van ongeveer tweejaar zijn er hier op dit forum ook lotgenoten graag een seintje
gr geert

----------

